
Controlling monitor brightness from Linux - garaetjjte
https://milek7.pl/ddcbacklight/
======
LordWinstanley
I wish I could find _something_ in Linux that would allow me to reduce the
backlight brightness on my old MacBook Pro [4,1 model, I think].

I've tried a million widgets and hacks but that ol' thing just keeps shining
out at full brightness. Shame really as, otherwise –running a light Linux
environment– it would make a decent emergency spare machine.

